# απότοκο



## Costas (Sep 3, 2009)

Στο ΛΝΕΓ υπάρχει *απότοκος/-η -ο* ως επίθετο, αποκλειστικά. Στο ηλε-ΛΚΝ υπάρχει το προρρηθέν αλλά και λήμμα ‘απότοκο’, μόνο που όταν το πατάς βγαίνει η οθόνη του επιθέτου. Ιδού τώρα τα παραδείγματα:

_H κοινωνική κρίση ήταν ~ της οικονομικής κρίσης_ (ΛΚΝ)
_η οικoνoμική κρίση που πλήττει τη χώρa μας θεωρείται ~ τής γενικότερης oικονομικής αστάθειας που μαστίζει ολόκληρο τον κόσμο_ (ΛΝΕΓ)

Εφόσον το λήμμα είναι και στα δύο απότοκος / -η, -ο (επίθ.), το ~ πρέπει να συμπληρωθεί με τον τύπο ‘απότοκη’. 
Εγώ όμως ξέρω (και επίσης επιβεβαιώνω γκουγκλάροντας) ότι η λέξη είναι επίσης, *και κυρίως*, ουσιαστικό ουδετέρου γένους.

Να τώρα και ένα παράδειγμα βγαλμένο… απ’ τη ζωή μου:
_Η απέλαση σίγουρα_ δεν _ήταν απλώς απότοκο των αποφάσεων του Στάλιν ή του Τσόρτσιλ_, *ή*
_Η απέλαση σίγουρα_ δεν _ήταν απλώς απότοκη των αποφάσεων του Στάλιν ή του Τσόρτσιλ_

Το δεύτερο είναι αυτό που προτείνουν τα δύο λεξικά. Το πρώτο, αυτό που εμμέσως προτείνει ο γούγλης και που προτιμώ κι εγώ. Εσείς;

Σημ. Παρακαλώ, μην αρχίσετε να γράφετε ότι εσείς θα χρησιμοποιούσατε άλλη λέξη από το απότοκο(ς), γιατί θα είστε εκτός θέματος. Ευχαριστώ.

Υ.Γ.: Ως ουσιαστικό ουδετέρου γένους η λέξη μπορεί να αφορά αυστηρά τις κότες. Ιδού το ΙΛΝΕ:

1)	Το εν τη φωλεά της όρνιθος διαρκώς μένον ωόν δια να προσελκύεται αύτη και να γεννά εκεί και ουχί αλλαχού (πολλάκις αντί ωού δύναται να τεθή άλλο παρόμοιον πράγμα, οίον λευκός λίθος, λευκόν κρόμμυον, λευκός σάπων κττ.)
2)	Το τελευταίον γεννηθέν ωόν


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2009)

Χε χε, συμβαίνει το αντίστροφο από αυτό που συνέβη με το _έρμαιο_.

Στα παραδείγματα του ΛΝΕΓ και του ΛΚΝ, πρέπει να διαβάσουμε «απότοκος» στη θέση της κυματιστής ~, δηλαδή το λόγιο θηλυκό. (Αν ήθελαν «απότοκη», θα το έγραφαν έτσι.)
Ο κόσμος, αντί για το επίθετο, χρησιμοποιεί συχνότατα το ουδέτερο σαν ουσιαστικό, ίσως επειδή το έμαθε σαν το αβγό που μένει στη φωλιά για να προσελκύει την κότα, επεκτείνοντας τη σημασία του. Διαλέγεις αν θες να πας με τη νέα τάση ή να μείνεις στο επίθετο.

Το αντίστροφο έγινε με το ουδέτερο _έρμαιο_. Έγινε επίθετο και διαβάζουμε π.χ. μια νεολαία έρμαιη και χωρίς παιδεία. Επίσης δεν καταγράφεται η τάση στα λεξικά, αν και είναι γνωστή εδώ και πολλά χρόνια.


----------



## Costas (Sep 3, 2009)

nickel said:


> Στα παραδείγματα του ΛΝΕΓ και του ΛΚΝ, πρέπει να διαβάσουμε «απότοκος» στη θέση της κυματιστής ~, δηλαδή το λόγιο θηλυκό. (Αν ήθελαν «απότοκη», θα το έγραφαν έτσι.)


Σε όλα τ' άλλα συμφωνούμε, και ωραίο και το 'έρμαιο'· στο παράθεμα όμως, κάνεις μια αυθαίρετη εικασία. Ας αντιτείνω λοιπόν κι εγώ, εξίσου αυθαίρετα, ότι 

Στα παραδείγματα του ΛΝΕΓ και του ΛΚΝ, πρέπει να διαβάσουμε «απότοκο» στη θέση της κυματιστής ~, δηλαδή το ουσιαστικοποιημένο ουδέτερο του επιθέτου. (Αν ήθελαν «απότοκη», θα το έγραφαν έτσι. Άλλωστε, το ηλε-ΛΚΝ έχει τη λέξη 'απότοκο', έστω και χωρίς ανεξάρτητο λήμμα.)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 3, 2009)

Costas said:


> Το δεύτερο είναι αυτό που προτείνουν τα δύο λεξικά. Το πρώτο, αυτό που εμμέσως προτείνει ο γούγλης και που προτιμώ κι εγώ. Εσείς;
> 
> Σημ. Παρακαλώ, μην αρχίσετε να γράφετε ότι εσείς θα χρησιμοποιούσατε άλλη λέξη από το απότοκο(ς), γιατί θα είστε εκτός θέματος. Ευχαριστώ.


Από τακτ, σκίζεις σήμερα :)

Νομίζω ότι το "απότοκο" (ουσ.) έχει προκύψει καθώς εννοούμε ότι είναι πράγμα απότοκο μιας κατάστασης, οπότε ΟΚ. Προσωπικά -σήμερα- προτιμώ κατά τι το "απότοκη".


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2009)

Για το ΛΝΕΓ κάνω την υπόθεση ότι εννοεί _απότοκος_ (ή _απότοκη_) για την κυματιστή, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το αποδείξω. Για το ΛΚΝ ωστόσο: «Το σύμβολο ~ αντικαθιστά το λήμμα ή το υπολήμμα μέσα στο παράδειγμα, μόνο όταν ο τύπος που αναφέρεται στο παράδειγμα συμπίπτει απόλυτα με τον κύριο τύπο του λήμματος ή του υπολήμματος».

Με την ευκαιρία, μην ξεχνάς και τον Γεωργακά:

απότοκος, -η (& L -ος), -ο [apótokos] (L)
* born of, produced by, resulting fr (syn παράγωγος):
δελεασμός ~ της ιδιοκτησίας | κίνδυνος ~ της πολιτικής εξουσίας | η ρωσική επανάσταση και τα απότοκά της γεγονότα | η περίπτωση της ψυχογενούς στειρώσεως είναι ~ των παρεμβάσεων του παρελθόντος | η θέση που παίρνει απέναντι στο χριστολογικό πρόβλημα είναι απότοκη της κοσμοθεωρίας του προτεσταντισμού (Georgoulis) | όλα τα λογοτεχνικά κινήματα υπήρξαν απότοκα αυτής της ανάγκης (Chatzinis) | οι θρησκευτικές ιδεολογικές ζυμώσεις είναι απότοκες των μεγάλων κινημάτων (Vacalop) | υπήρχε μια ισορροπία ~ του πολέμου (Theodorakop) [fr kath απότοκος ← K (Aret. [2nd c. AD]), der of ἀπότοκος (: ἀποτίκτω) 'bring to the birth'; cf ἄτοκος, ἐπίτοκος, πρωτότοκος (LXX, NT), νεότοκος etc]


----------



## Costas (Sep 4, 2009)

Στο ΛΝΕΓ, λίγο πιο κάτω από το 'απότοκος', στο λήμμα *απότομος*, γράφει παραδείγματα:

απότομος, -η, -o (...) ~ πλαγιά / κατηφοριά / ανηφόρα || ο δρόμος προς την κορυφή του βουνού) ήταν ανηφορικός με συνεχόμενες ~ στροφές || πήρε μια ~ στροφή || έκανε μια ~ στροφή και έφυγε προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση || η ~ άνοδος τού δολαρίου 

Άρα το ΛΝΕΓ βάζει κυματάκι για όλους τους τύπους του επιθέτου (ούτε καν μόνο για τα 3 γένη της ονομ. ενικού: ~ στροφές), και διαλέγεις και παίρνεις.

Όσον αφορά επομένως το *απότοκος, -ος/-η, -ο*, εφόσον βάζει ~, μπορεί κανείς να διαλέξει είτε το απότοκος είτε το απότοκη.

Για το ΛΚΝ, έχεις δίκιο. Δεν ήταν αυθαίρετη η εικασία σου, παρά εγώ ήμουν απρόσεχτος. Ευθύνεται όμως εν μέρει το ΛΚΝ γι' αυτό. Προσέχοντας περισσότερο, είδα ότι το ΛΚΝ στα επίθετά του, αντί να γράφει π.χ. *απότοκος, -ος/-η, -ο*, όπως γράφει το ΛΝΕΓ, γράφει *απότοκος -ος / -η -ο*. Δηλαδή: α) δεν βάζει κόμματα ανάμεσα στα γένη, και β) αφήνει διάστημα ανάμεσα στην πλάγια κάθετο και στις εκατέρωθέν της εναλλακτικές καταλήξεις του θηλυκού γένους· αποτέλεσμα, εξέλαβα ασυνείδητα το -ος ως κατάληξη του αρσενικού και όχι ως εναλλακτική κατάληξη του θηλυκού. Να τι κάνει η κακή τυπογραφία! Αν τουλάχιστον έγραφε, έστω χωρίς κόμματα, -ος/-η, κοντά-κοντά και κολλημένα στην πλάγια κάθετο, πιστεύω ότι θα το πρόσεχα.

Περαιτέρω, πρόσεξα ότι το *απότοκο*, που υπάρχει αλλά ανοίγει στην ίδια οθόνη με το 'απότοκος' και που ανέφερα στην αρχική μου ανάρτηση, δεν σημαίνει ότι καταγράφεται 'κουφά' ως ουσιαστικό ουδετέρου γένους, όπως νόμισα εγώ, αλλά απλά ότι το ηλε-ΛΚΝ (όχι όμως και το έντυπο ΛΚΝ) εμφανίζει τους 'τρεις κύριους τύπους' ενός επιθέτου όταν τους εισάγεις με το πληκτρολόγιο, και μετά μέσα από αυτούς σε παραπέμπει στο κύριο λήμμα, το λήμμα του αρσενικού γένους. Υπάρχει δηλαδή λέξη *απότοκος* (η κύρια), αλλά υπάρχει και λέξη *απότοκη* και λέξη *απότοκο*, πάντα ως επίθετο, που τα κλικάρεις και σε στέλνουν στο *απότοκος*. Αντιθέτως, δεν υπάρχει λέξη *απότοκοι* ή *απότοκες* ή *απότοκα*, ούτε κατά μείζονα λόγο γενικές και αιτιατικές. Δεν ξέρω πόσο νόημα έχει αυτό, ιδίως αφού οι επιρρηματικοί τύποι των επιθέτων δεν εμφανίζονται αυτοτελώς. Εμφανίζονται δηλαδή αυτοτελώς π.χ. τα *όμορφη*, *όμορφο*, όχι όμως το *όμορφα*... Αυτό μου φαίνεται σόλοικο. Ο αναγνώστης δηλ. του λεξικού βοηθιέται να πάει από το *όμορφη* και από το *όμορφο* στο *όμορφος*, όχι όμως από το *σαφώς* στο *σαφής* ή από το *ειλικρινά* στο *ειλικρινής*. Και αυτό, σε ένα ηλεξικό (ηλελεξικό;) που δεν σε αφήνει να δεις τη λίστα με τις λέξεις του, παρά πρέπει να ψαρεύεις στα τυφλά. Όχι και η καλύτερη σχεδίαση, oder?


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2009)

Costas said:


> Άρα το ΛΝΕΓ βάζει κυματάκι για όλους τους τύπους του επιθέτου (ούτε καν μόνο για τα 3 γένη της ονομ. ενικού: ~ στροφές), και διαλέγεις και παίρνεις.
> 
> Όσον αφορά επομένως το *απότοκος, -ος/-η, -ο*, εφόσον βάζει ~, μπορεί κανείς να διαλέξει είτε το απότοκος είτε το απότοκη.


Τώρα συμφωνώ 100%. Αποκλειόταν απλώς να εννοεί το ουδέτερο εφόσον δεν έχει ορίσει ότι χρησιμοποιείται το ουδέτερο ως ουσιαστικό. Βεβαίως, είναι τσιγκούνικο αυτό που κάνει το ΛΝΕΓ (~ χρησιμοποιείται για αυτούσια επανάληψη λήμματος ή φράσης ή για ευκόλως εννοούμενους τύπους ονομάτων στις χρήσεις και στα παραδείγματα), αφού έτσι αναγκάζεται να «ερμηνεύει» τι είναι και τι δεν είναι «ευκόλως εννοούμενο». Π.χ. στο λήμμα _ενήμερος_: _καθιστώ_ / _κρατώ κάποιον ενήμερο_.

Για τα λεξικά του Κόμβου / Πύλης, (α) θυμίζω ότι στην Πύλη λειτουργούν κάπως διαφορετικά τα πράγματα (π.χ. εκεί μπορείς να γράψεις _ανάποδος_ και να το βρει στον Γεωργακά· στον Κόμβο πρέπει να γράψεις _ανάποδος%_) και (β) είναι τόσες οι δυνατότητες που μας δίνουν και είμαστε τόσο ευγνώμονες ώστε προσπαθούμε να μην γκρινιάζουμε πολύ για όσες δεν μας δίνουν.


----------



## Costas (Sep 4, 2009)

nickel said:


> είναι τόσες οι δυνατότητες που μας δίνουν και είμαστε τόσο ευγνώμονες ώστε προσπαθούμε να μην γκρινιάζουμε πολύ για όσες δεν μας δίνουν.


Σχετικά με το κατάστιχο των λέξεων, που δεν υπάρχει: το OED το έχει, το Robert το έχει. Απλώς έπρεπε να το αποφασίσουν στην αρχή, να μιμηθούν κάτι που ήδη υπήρχε, αντί για κάτι άλλο. Όταν περνάς από το έντυπο στο ηλεκτρονικό, πρέπει να διατηρήσεις τις ευκολίες του έντυπου, όπως αυτήν. Ε, αυτοί την πέταξαν στα σκουπίδια. Προχτές έχασα 5 λεπτά να δοκιμάζω τις διάφορες γραφές της λέξης τσιλιβήθρα. *Τσιλιβίθρα, *τσιληβίθρα, τσιλιβήθρα... bingo! Και να σκεφτείς ότι κατά το ΛΚΝ είναι αγνώστου ετύμου... Δεν μας εξηγεί δηλ. καν γιατί, τότε, γράφεται με ήτα. (Αλλιώς το ΛΝΕΓ.) Ενώ, αν έτρεχε το κατάστιχο, θα 'ταν αλλιώς. Δε ζητάω δα να δίνει και αυτόματες εναλλακτικές προτάσεις --που θα ήταν βέβαια το καλύτερο.

Σκέψου τώρα έναν ξένο/η να ψάχνει τη λέξη εισιτήριο ή τη λέξη τρυπητήρι...


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2009)

Οι έμπειροι ψάχνουμε με *τσιλ%*. Θέλει και λιγότερα χτυπήματα. :)


----------



## Costas (Sep 4, 2009)

Γεια σου ρε *τσιφ%* ! :)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 4, 2009)

nickel said:


> Οι έμπειροι ψάχνουμε με *τσιλ%*. Θέλει και λιγότερα χτυπήματα. :)


Όχι με *τσιλ%* όταν δεν είμαστε σίγουροι ούτε για το πρώτο i, αλλά με *τσ%θρα*.

Σημειωτέον ότι ΟΛΑ τα γράμματα βγαίνουν πλήρη με αναζήτηση α%, β%, γ%, δ% κ.ο.κ. Το α% ωστόσο δεν λειτουργεί στην παράλληλη αναζήτηση (θα πρέπει να πάτε στο Τριανταφυλλίδης On-Line μόνο). Όλα τα υπόλοιπα (β%, γ%, δ% κ.ο.κ.) λειτουργούν και στην παράλληλη αναζήτηση στα λεξικά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2009)

Και, το ξαναλέω, άλλη η χρηστικότητα της αναζήτησης του *τσ%α* (μεγαλώνω το δείγμα) στον Κόμβο και άλλη στην Πύλη. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση παίρνεις όλες μαζί τις κεφαλές των λημμάτων (για κλικάρισμα), στη δεύτερη πολλές σελίδες πλήρων λημμάτων.


----------



## Costas (Sep 4, 2009)

Got you both. Ευχαριστώ. Καλύτερα που γκρίνιαξα, έστω και αβάσιμα, γιατί έμαθα και κάτι!! Πάω τώρα να κάτσω στο *απότοκό* μου, γιατί πρέπει να γεννήσω αβγά...


----------

